# great!



## Setwale_Charm

I cannot quite figure out what the Hungarian interjection Great!Excellent!! would sound like?

Anyone to help me with this?


----------



## cheshire

I remember a film in which Audrey Hepburn starred "My Fair Lady." There the professor exclaimed in a song "Javohl." Does it mean "That's right." or "Excellent!"?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

cheshire said:


> I remember a film in which Audrey Hepburn starred "My Fair Lady." There the professor exclaimed in a song "Javohl." Does it mean "That's right." or "Excellent!"?


 
This is German, Chechire.


----------



## heaa

Hi!

We have quite a few expressions for it.
E.g.:
Nagyszerű!
Remek!
Óriási!
Szuper!
Kitűnő!
Király! (informal)
Marha jó! (even more informal)

Just like in English, you should be careful about the intonation. With falling intonation, we use them to respond to bad news.

E.g.:
'Elvesztettem az esernyőmet.' (I've lost my umbrella.)
'Nagyszerű. Már megint venni kell egyet.' (Great. We'll have to buy a new one again.)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you. Can you give me a few examples to teach me the distinguishing nuances between them?

 For example, a Hungarian friend wrote to me: I am arriving on Friday! I replied: Kitűnő!
 Was it correct?


----------



## Erik 182

Setwale_Charm said:


> Thank you. Can you give me a few examples to teach me the distinguishing nuances between them?
> 
> For example, a Hungarian friend wrote to me: I am arriving on Friday! I replied: Kitűnő!
> Was it correct?




You used "kitűnő" correctly. 
I guess there are different oppinions but it is something like that
Nagyszerű! - great
 Remek! - fine
 Óriási! - ?
 Szuper! - super
 Kitűnő! - excellent
 Király! (informal) - cool
 Marha jó! (even more informal) - phat


----------



## heaa

Hi!


Erik 182 said:


> You used "kitűnő" correctly.
> I guess there are different oppinions but it is something like that
> Nagyszerű! - great
> Remek! - fine
> Óriási! - ?
> Szuper! - super
> Kitűnő! - excellent
> Király! (informal) - cool
> Marha jó! (even more informal) - phat



That's right.

I feel you can use 'nagyszerű', 'remek', 'kitűnő', and 'óriási' interchangeably. Perhaps 'óriási' is a bit stronger, or more positive than the other three. At least it sounds like that to me. Anyway, literally, it means 'gigantic'.

'Szuper' sounds ok in everyday friendly situations, but not in very formal contexts.

You should be careful when to use the last one ('Marha jó!'), it may sound rude or distasteful to some people - like 'bloody good' in English - though there are lots of much ruder ways in our language to express the same thing...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks a lot to both of you!


----------



## tenkaoi

Óriási can be translated as huge


----------



## chriskardos

I think marha jó is mostly used negatively but it might be your call.


----------

